# Cannot activate GenieGo on Microsoft Surface



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi,

Apologies if this has been talked about already. A search did not result in any answer. I am trying to install GenieGo on my Microsoft Surface Pro but without success. When I try to activate the software on my device. I get the error below:
"No network connection detected. Please connect to your home network and try again."

I am connected to my network (I am typing this thread from my Microsoft device), I am also on the same network as my laptop and GenieGo as GenieGo works perfectly on my laptop.

When I look in System Info I see that connectivity Test 6 is failing.

Any pointer on how to resolve this?

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to the bleeding edge! Since the Surface that emulates a PC is so new, I'd venture that you're a first. I doubt there's a workaround until an update.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Is this a Surface or Surface Pro (this is a VERY important distinction)?

The Surface does NOT emulate a desktop or laptop computer or even a conventional Windows tablet. It requires software written to Windows RT that, as I understand it, is uniquely available through the WindowsStore. I don't think there is a GenieGo app for WindowsRT.

The Surface Pro, on the other hand, runs the computer version of Windows 8 and may be able to run the conventional Windows GenieGo application.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

Missed to mention. I have a Microsoft Surface Pro, that is why I was expecting the device to connect as easy as my laptop did.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I kinda figured you were using a Surface Pro (even though your OP clearly stated otherwise).

The few problems I have read about were solved by downloading and installing a fresh copy of the software. The DIRECTV forums have a handful of posts about problems with the Surface Pro.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

Good point. I changed OP, but cannot edit the title unfortunately.

I followed DirecTV forum's recommendation on uninstall and re-install the software with no luck. As users on this forum are usually more techy i was hoping that someone in DBS had an alternative recommendation.

Do you know what the failing test 6 is about?

Also, did anyone hear any success story with regards of Surface Pro and GenieGo?

Cheers


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

I have (had) a Surface Pro and was using GenieGO successfully for a very, very long time. This weekend I upgraded to the Surface Pro 2 and am also able to run the GenieGO client.

Based on your original post, it seems you are doing an initial install and, for me, that worked fine, but for some shows it wasn't preparing. Recently, however, I ran into some issues where it would no longer play my content--even after uninstalling and re-installing. I even called DirecTV to report the issue after so many uninstalls and re-installs.

Finally, I ended up trying my Uninstaller utility, Revo Uninstaller Pro, which to do a more thorough uninstall and that is what solved my problem. So I'm not sure if you already had GenieGO installed, but if so, you might want to try to uninstall using Revo or similar product to do a complete uninstall. But if this is a new install from scratch, sorry, I do not have any ideas because it installed and ran on my Surface Pro when I had it.


----------

